# whom is the greatests harpsicords players of all time your renaissance & baroque?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Here mine for renaissance

English school: Byrd, Farnaby, Richardson

Italian school: Frescobaldi, Trabaci, Storace, Gabrielli

French school: D'Anglebert, Louis Couperin, Pancrace -Royer

German School: Hassler, Froberger, Buxtehude, Sweelinck, J.s Bach, Reincken 

The franco-flemish school (I lack in information on this mather). There are no so many Johannes Chabanille?, are there any more?

Among these: Frescobaldi, Farnaby, Sweelinck, D'Anglebert, Froberger, Storace, Couperin, J.s Bach, Pancrace Royer remain favorite of mine, what you''re?

Ladies & gentlemen, have you an obscur name I did not mention.

P.s Im sorry I have a hard time sleeping whhiit 6X 1mg anxiolitic, darn summer, my doc wont prescribed sleep pills, I have a hard time going to be , resting, since I only fall asleep at 1h o'clock a.m sometime later and my sleeping time is fragmented in 2 oorr 3 this means I woke up after 4- hours sleep , struggle to go to bed, My head not tired, don't feel sleepy but body exhausted..


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Here mine for renaissance
> 
> English school: Byrd, Farnaby, Richardson
> 
> ...


Je suis désolé de lire que tu ne peux dormir, c'est terrible - j'espère que tu arrives à le gérer.

If you're interested in harpsichord music, then one guy to explore is Glen Wilson for Naxos. He really is vigorously uncovering renaissance and baroque music for harpsichord, he's pretty militant about it, he thinks the music has been unjustly dominated by organists. You may like his way of playing or you may not, I have some reservations myself, that's maybe not the most important thing - he's opening up new worlds. The essays he writes are well worth reading.

Another keyboard player who is revealing more and more of the range of relatively unexplored high quality music for harpsichord is Lydia Maria Blank. I think her way of playing is very sympathetic.

Another thing I want to say is that, once lute players started to use their right hand to pluck with each finger separately rather than a plectrum, the interaction between polyphonic keyboard music and lute music is possible - what I mean is, anyone who's interested in Trabaci would also find music by Albert de Rippe interesting; anyone who's interested in Froberger would also like to hear some Esias Reusner etc etc.

Harp is another interesting synergistic area, I'm only just bringing to explore this myself.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

for me, the first name that springs to mind when the harpsichord gets a mention is the recently departed Zuzana Růžičková. Tough life, survived Terezín, Auschwitz and Belsen, and to say she didn't really get on very well with the Czechoslovak communist party would be a profound understatement.

Brilliant in Bach, but she had a huge repertoire, taking in some of the more recent works for the harpsichord, like Martinů, de Falla, and the wonderful Poulenc Concert champetre.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> The franco-flemish school (I lack in information on this mather). There are no so many Johannes Chabanille?, are there any more?


I hope someone more knowledgeable than I am will be able to help here. It would be surprising if there was no high quality harpsichord music from Flanders and Burgundy, given the proximity of Ruckers.

Cabanilles was an interesting suggestion because it's very likely there was some cultural cross fertilisation with Spain. However the composers sometimes mentioned in this context - Kerckhoven, for example, and indeed Cabanilles - seem to have been treated as organists.

Who says organ says clavichord, we all know that organists practised on clavichord, which makes me think of this rather delicious CD, which that in turn makes me hungry to hear more Spanish clavichords!









Surely if you can do it on clavichord you can do it on harpsichord?!


----------

